

Liftoff: a CLI for configuring opinionated defaults for new Xcode projects - ingve
http://github.com/thoughtbot/liftoff

======
andymoe
A noble exercise I guess but I really wish people world use some of their
Objective-C skills when building these sorts of tools for working with Xcode
instead of making me deal with ruby and ruby gems. If I really wanted to be a
ruby dev I'd be a ruby or rails developer. How about a native port of this and
CocoaPods. I'll help... email in profile if there is real interest or if you
want to tell me I'm full of it :)

ps. Tabs for life.

